# current lease rates?



## vqdriver (Dec 17, 2006)

my current lease is up in a couple months and i've started the process due to inventory shorts everywhere. the new lease rates seem to be much higher than before. i expected a bump but this seems excessive. if this is 'normal' for the current market then i likely won't venture too far out of my way looking to save like 10 bucks. i may be better off just punting by taking the 6 mo extension on the current car.
fwiw, i'm looking at a new2022 x5. sticker 69500 and 36/36k lease with 1k down would be 1175


----------

